# Visiting a friend in Bahrain



## DAVIDMH001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello everybody! I just signed up today to this forum. Looks like there are lots of people that are willing to give good advice. I hope I can get some advice before I go see my friend.
My friend is in the US Navy getting stationed in Bahrain. We have been friends for over 20 years and he wants me to come and stay with him. I have some questions if I could hopefully get some answers. I am a Navy Veteran myself that has dual US and Canadian Citizenship. 

1) what is the longest I can stay in Bahrain as a US or Canadian Citizen?
2) If I am on a visitors visa could I talk to companies about getting work in Bahrain?
3) Do I have to have a physical and or health screening before I go visit?

I have other questions but just wanted to get this started. Thank you in advance for any advice you might be able to give me.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

DAVIDMH001 said:


> Hello everybody! I just signed up today to this forum. Looks like there are lots of people that are willing to give good advice. I hope I can get some advice before I go see my friend.
> My friend is in the US Navy getting stationed in Bahrain. We have been friends for over 20 years and he wants me to come and stay with him. I have some questions if I could hopefully get some answers. I am a Navy Veteran myself that has dual US and Canadian Citizenship.
> 
> 1) what is the longest I can stay in Bahrain as a US or Canadian Citizen?
> ...


Just had a quick look around the web...

1) 14 Days - Visa on arrival (fee may apply)
2) Yes
3) No


----------



## DAVIDMH001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## DAVIDMH001 (Jul 31, 2016)

So could I use my US Passport for two weeks go to Dubai for a day or two then come back with my Canadian Passport?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

DAVIDMH001 said:


> So could I use my US Passport for two weeks go to Dubai for a day or two then come back with my Canadian Passport?


I believe that the visa on arrival, whichever passport you use to enter Bahrain on, would be a single entry visa. So if you depart Bahrain before the 14 days are up you would then need to obtain a new visa on arrival when re-entering Bahrain.

I would also be wary of whether or not Bahrain utilises bio-metrics, eye scan or fingerprint when entering, should you enter once on the Canadian then return using the US passport (or visa versa) the bio-metric reading may trigger a question.


----------

